# rational-emotive therapy



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

I think many of you will know of Albert Ellis' r.e.t. This is a type of thinking he says you should implement when you find yourself catatrophising about things. Like instead of thinking "this is the end - I can't go on if ? doesn't love me" or "I can't cope any longer if I'm depressed". The alternative thinking he is saying to put into practise is as follows:- "it's not the end of the world if ? doesn't love me - I am a lovable person and there are plenty of other people"; or "I have been depressed before & it wasn't the end of the world. I will get through this somehow and will feel better".
So instead of "awfulising" he is saying you should tell yourself it's just neither good nor bad that something happened that you didn't like - it just is something that happened & it's not the end of the world... it's not that awful.
Hope I haven't confused anyone - just trying to offer a few ideas for you.
Cheers.


----------



## racheH (Aug 29, 2005)

I know what you mean lilly. My problem is seeing everything that doesn't go exactly as planned as a kind of omen, telling me the world is against me and it's all hopeless. Telling yourself to simply 'lighten up' or other vague orders doesn't always help, but I find rational little mantras like that do somehow. Especially if you repeat them into the mirror before going to bed. Seems unlikely, but if it's a statement you know in your rational mind is true, it does work, for me at least :stu


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

A saying I thought of when I read your post is "don't ever expect anything then you'll be surprised when something good happens"!


----------

